# Moving to St Johns



## LSJ2010 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello, 

I wonder if anyone would be able to assist me

I have just accepted a role in St Johns via an Intracompany transfer. We arrive in August.

My son turns 5 in October, and we have a UK primary school place for him, so keen to understand the system in Canada? Does he still go into KG for half days, if so, how long does he stay there? Or does he start FT school (like the UK).
Do we need to find a house in the right location before we come out there, so he can get into school? How do catchment areas work? 

Also, we are looking to rent, whats the best way to work it while we wait for our furniture to arrive?

Thanks for any help

LSJ


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hopefully this will provide the information you need.
Kindergarten to Grade 12/Maternelle à 12 | Education and Early Childhood Development


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you mean St. John's in Newfoundland? Or St. John in New Brunswick?

For St. John's, you can contact free settlement services to get useful info:
ANC : Settlement Services
For St. John:
Settlement services


----------



## Luv2run (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, My husband and I have a house for rent in St. John's. Are you still looking for a home?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is >6 months old and OP has yet to return to give us an update...


----------

